# Manually rotate diesel



## bc8774 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey fellas, wondering how to manually rotate the engine on a john Deere 4030. Need to find TDC on injection pump. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When you do,be very careful!
Make sure the fuel is shut off !
Use a type of tool that will ratchet,in case the engine fires!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Find a socket that fits the nut on the crankshaft pulley. Then feed extensions through the crankshaft hole (where the front-mount hydraulic pump drive shaft would go). Put a ratchet on the end. Turn the engine clockwise.


----------



## bc8774 (Mar 5, 2015)

There is an existing hydraulic pump attached to the crankshaft pulley. No place to put a socket.


----------



## bc8774 (Mar 5, 2015)

Manually rotated crank shaft with roosa master fuel injection pump timing window removed. Single fixed line and single line on rotating piece. They now line up. Is this the indication for TDC?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Not necessarily. Look for a small cover plate on the bell housing, probably on the right side. That's where it's shown in my 30 series book. Under it will be an access hole to view a portion of the flywheel, and a pointer. There should also be a strip of timing degree marks visible through the opening whenever the crankshaft is near/at TDC on #1.


----------

